# Northeast Ohio National Large Scale Train Show 2nd Annual



## MrPictovid (10 mo ago)

G scale only trains show in Warren Ohio June 25/26, 2022 from 10-4 both days.
See attached flyer for more info.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

With the advertising for this show this past weekend; it would be interesting to see pictures taken at the show, for those of us who live too far away to attend.
If anyone attended; could you please post some pictures PLEASE. It would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance...if anyone actually attended.
Fred Mills


----------

